# Unable to ping other computers on the same network



## zohair_mzak (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi

I was sharing a single internet connection between 2 computers A & B. 

Computer A was connected to internet wirelessly. And then it was sharing internet with computer B via ethernet cable.

Then I took computer B off the network to transfer files to some other computer via ethernet. 

In the process, I messed with the TCP/IPv4 properties of computer B.

When I reconnected B with A via ethernet, and tried to use the original settings, I no longer seemed to be getting internet on B.

plus I can't Ping A's IP from B (well technically I can but it doesnt go through.)

I would REEAAALLLYY appreciate some help from an expert. I hardly know anything about networking.


A's internet is working fine.
A has Windows 7
B has Windows Vista

*THE FOLLOWING ARE SETTINGS FOR BOTH COMPUTERS*

*COMPUTER A*

1. Settings Sharing Internet Connection

Network Connections -> Wireless Network Connection -> Properties -> Sharing

Checked "Allow other users to connect through this computer's internet connection|

Under "Setting" on the same tab, checked "Web Server (HTTP)"

2. Settings for LAN (ethernet) connection

Network Connections - > Local Area Connection -> Properties -> TCP/IPv4 -> 

IP Address: 192.168.0.1
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0

3. Command Prompt results for NBTSTAT -n and IPCONFIG/ALL

C:\>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.0.1] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
ZOHAIR-PC <20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
ZOHAIR-PC <00> UNIQUE Registered

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.2] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
ZOHAIR-PC <20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
ZOHAIR-PC <00> UNIQUE Registered

Wireless Network Connection 2:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

C:\>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Zohair-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-21-92-01-60
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 802.11b/g Mini Card Wireless Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-21-92-01-60
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4d2f:737e:d022:fac0%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, 25 July, 2011 10:33:58 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, 26 July, 2011 10:33:57 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 218113057
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-F9-D6-A6-00-24-21-66-64-DE

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102E/RTL8103E Family PCI-E Fa
st Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-21-66-64-DE
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::d916:3536:75c3:2feb%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234890273
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-F9-D6-A6-00-24-21-66-64-DE

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:2461:23dd:3f57:fefd(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2461:23dd:3f57:fefd%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{7A2D5181-D5C5-4A3D-BD64-46034DC91802}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{EA8A7400-7CCD-449E-B392-D24C7C1D77DE}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{28354570-8826-4888-9ECD-53324D192EB5}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable Microsoft 6To4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable ISATAP Interface {CFA16B1E-C23F-4F64-AC84-9BC85B39DD5F}:


Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\>

*COMPUTER B*


1. Settings for LAN (ethernet) Connection

Network Connections -> Local Area Connection -> Properties -> TCP/IPv4

Set to "Obtain an IP address automatically

2. Command Prompt results for NBTSTAT -n and IPCONFIG/ALL

C:\>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [169.254.0.18] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
HMBKHLID-PC <00> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
HMBKHLID-PC <20> UNIQUE Registered

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

C:\>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : hmbkhlid-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Networking
Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-72-66-C0-42
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9ddb:8498:a93:12%11(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.0.18(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::d916:3536:75c3:2feb%11
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 301997426
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-10-08-45-03-00-1F-E1-6E-56-3A

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-E1-6E-56-3A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{C4039B6F-83E7-44EB-BADF-E881820A1
015}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\>


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

Hello,

There is no DHCP server setup so you need to change Computer B TCP/IP properties to static and put.
192.168.0.2 
255.255.255.0
192.168.0.1

You can also get rid of Under "Setting" on the same tab, checked "Web Server (HTTP)" that is not necessary.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

How is your network equipment set up? If you're connecting wirelessly to a router then you don't need to share the internet connection, you can just have Computer B connect wirelessly on its own since it has a wireless card. Makes it a lot simpler.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

No need for internet connection sharing either connect up via ethernet or wirelessly to the 192.168.1.1 router the DHCP server on the router will dish out an ip address as long as DHCP server is on.

Set TCPIP4 settings on Local Area Connection and the Wireless Connection are set to obtain an ip and dns server address automatically under change adapter settings in the Network and Sharing centre.

Uncheck internet connection sharing.


----------



## zohair_mzak (Jul 25, 2011)

Phou

Thanks for the reply
but nah - it didnt work

lorjack & TheCyberMan

Thanks for the advice guys
but I was having problems connection computer B wirelessly to the router. You're right - that would be WAY simpler but for some reason it just wasn't happening. But I needed to connect B to the internet.

Since A was connecting to it fine, and I had a spare ethernet cable, I decided to try and share the connection. B was too far away from the router to connect the ethernet cable to it directly.

worked before - but me being the genius that I am, I decided to mess with it and wrecked it all up.

*Next experiment*

I decided to ping computer A from computer B by its name. 
it worked 
but
whenever I ping by IP, it doesn't

- so apparently (if im understanding info off the net correctly) computer B is having trouble associating the IP with computer A

so I went in and looked at the Network Map on Computer B. Showed 3 devices:
Computer A,
Computer B, and
"Internet Gateway Device"

From the map it showed that B connected to the Gateway and, through that , to the Internet.
but
it showed that computer A "cannot be placed on the map," even though it was part of the network.

*Question*

Probably you guys already understood the above scenario from my previous post, but Im giving it anyway cause I have no idea what is relevant and what is not.

But how do I make Computer B associate computer A's static IP 192.168.0.1 with A's name?

Do I try to get rid of the Gateway Device from the network? Maybe then Computer B would connect with Computer A directly? 

or maybe the Gateway is essential? 

Anyways - suggestions are welcome. Ill keep checking stuff out in the meanwhile.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Well if you're going to use ICS then you need to have computer B set to automatically obtain an IP which it will get from computer A. If it won't pull the address try it without any firewalls enabled.


----------

